# Разрыв заднего рога медиального мениска



## samoedka (18 Ноя 2020)

Добрый день.

Мужа пару месяцев беспокоят боли в коленной чашечке,а именно внутренняя часть при развороте ноги, после того как встает с дивана/стула.
Сделали МРТ в Дикуля (г.Москва). Заключение: МР-картина может соответствовать контузионным изменениям медиального мыщелка большеберцовой кости, разрыву заднего рога медиального мениска, контузионным изменениям волокон ПКС, дегенеративным изменениям медиального мениска 1-2ст., и латерального мениска 1ст. Киста Бейкера.
Вывод врача - артроскопия, он же оперирует в СМ-Клиника на Клары Цеткин (Журавлев К.А.), с последующим уколом гиалуроновой кислоты.
Чтобы приложить снимки  к сообщению- необходима помощь в этом.
Нужен совет к кому еще можем обратиться по поводу выбора между консервативным лечением или операцией. И если операция - то к кому идти (г.Москва), рассматриваем как частную больницу, так и по ОМС.
Спасибо большое заранее.
P.S.На форуме советуют доктора Шипулина А.А. - взяли на заметку. Возможно кого то еще посоветуете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2020)

Это я советую. И остаюсь при своем мнении.

А по колену все просто - полгода лечим интенсивно, не удовлетворяет - оперируем.


----------



## горошек (18 Ноя 2020)

Я тоже Шипулина советовала 😊


----------



## samoedka (20 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое!)
А он онлайн не консультирует случайно?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Ноя 2020)

При разрыве мениска консервативное лечение совершенно бесполезно.


----------



## Yulia888 (9 Дек 2021)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> При разрыве мениска консервативное лечение совершенно бесполезно.


А если частично разрыв мениска  3а по Столько?


----------



## Yulia888 (11 Ноя 2022)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> При разрыве мениска консервативное лечение совершенно бесполезно.


Смотря какой разрыв, раньше не было артроскопии, чечили гипсованием, потом ЛФК массаж и физиолечение, со мной рядом живёт сосед хоккеист, 3 разрыва мениска, и ни одной операции... Так то


----------

